# Will the virus affect the new 2001 kits?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know we've all got more problems to think about at the moment with this damn virus but there must be some knock on effects in the model industry now. The Aries and smaller Discovery will probably be delayed at the very least.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A smaller scale Discovery model?? Any idea as to what scale and how small it'll be?? Hell I aint even seen the current one in local hobby shops.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> A smaller scale Discovery model?? Any idea as to what scale and how small it'll be?? Hell I aint even seen the current one in local hobby shops.



It's aupposed to be 1/350th but not sure what exact size it will be


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't imagine there WON'T be an interruption, plus an increase in cost.
There are also a ton of people saying they'll never buy anything made in China again.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont think 11 people are going to make that big a difference one way or the other. 🤙


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . There are also a ton of people saying they'll never buy anything made in China again.


Then they'd better be prepared to live like Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If it really did start in one of those awful wet markets then every country should insist they're closed down and maybe China should be forced to pay compensation but rightly or wrongly I don't think there'll be many people boycotting things from China either. Maybe a few at first but that'll soon disappear.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I heard it's fairly certain now that the virus came from a lab in Wuhan where they study such things. From there, someone going to the wet market let it get loose. There's been speculation that it was a premeditated attack by China on the world's economy, but the experts are saying they're sure it was an accident.

That said, I'd like to see those wet markets napalmed out of existence (after finding homes for the live animals)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I heard it's fairly certain now that the virus came from a lab in Wuhan where they study such things. From there, someone going to the wet market let it get loose. There's been speculation that it was a premeditated attack by China on the world's economy, but the experts are saying they're sure it was an accident...


Are these the same "experts" who have convinced most of Earth's population that an old cotton tee shirt will suddenly attain magical medicinal properties if you cut it into a rectangle and sew an ear loop on each end so you can use it to cover your face?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dont forget about the coffee filter!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The most plausible explanation I have heard is that an infected bat was sold by an employee of the lab at the wet market along with a lot of other animals from the lab. It seems it was common practice for low level workers to sell the lab animals at the wet market to supplement their income. It seems the scientists that look into such things are convinced that it is not a man made biological weapon, It's genetic markers show that it originated in bats. I don't have the genetics background to confirm or deny this, my adult daughter does and says this is so.

As for the masks. Unless its a N95 or better mask with a face shield it wont protect you from the virus. what it does do is limit the possibility of you passing the virus on to others through a cough or sneeze. It traps the larger particles from getting on other people and surfaces. 

As for the OP's question, I hope it wont delay the kits but fear it will at least a little. I cant imagine the kit factories in China not having some impact. That much economic disruption has to spread to unaffected sectors.

For me the 2 most important are the TOS Galileo and the Aries1b. I hope they stay relatively on track. I read somewhere that the Galileo was getting very close to being done and the Aries 1b was in final tooling stage.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Are these the same "experts" who have convinced most of Earth's population that an old cotton tee shirt will suddenly attain magical medicinal properties if you cut it into a rectangle and sew an ear loop on each end so you can use it to cover your face?


Um. No? What's one got to do with the other?
Go make fun of someone else for trying to be helpful.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Um. No? What's one got to do with the other?
> Go make fun of someone else for trying to be helpful.


My intent was not to make fun of you, so if my post came across that way I most sincerely apologize! I'm just tired of hearing lies from all of the people around the world who are supposed to be responsible for our health and well being. "Hey kids, put this lace hanky over your face and you can't possibly contract the Coronavirus!"  I doubt we'll ever learn the truth about how it started, but once "they" find a cure and people stop dying most people won't care.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, okay, sorry. I'm on a political discussion board and every time I post a link to some information I get a herd of know-it-alls screaming at me that I'm posting biased or unreliable sources, and why don't I vet my sources before I post, and can't I tell some schmuck's uneducated opinion blog from a real news source? I'll just stop sharing altogether. :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm just tired of hearing lies from all of the people around the world who are supposed to be responsible for our health and well being. "Hey kids, put this lace hanky over your face and you can't possibly contract the Coronavirus!"  I doubt we'll ever learn the truth about how it started, but once "they" find a cure and people stop dying most people won't care.





mach7 said:


> As for the masks. Unless its a N95 or better mask with a face shield it wont protect you from the virus. what it does do is limit the possibility of you passing the virus on to others through a cough or sneeze. It traps the larger particles from getting on other people and surfaces.


most importantly, for now, is limit your exposure to others.
this insidious virus carries well on people that don't get sick and infects others easily.

we shall probably never know the truth about origin, oh well.
but, let us each do our part to slow down and stop this, if we can.
thank you for your kind consideration.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like a perfect fit for us! Keep on sharing.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

From what I have read the corona virus family has been around for more than 10,000 years now. This 19th version is just one that scientists have recently identified that is particuliarily harmful to humans.

And like the other viruses that cause the common cold and other influence illnesses is constantly mutating.

If the staff (probably not the scientist) were selling them at a wet market. It is also probably were they were buying the mammals to be tested/studied from as well.

The perspective I keep reminding people of is that in 2016 there were 3 million people who did of lower respiratory (influenza type) illness around the world.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> This 19th version is just one that scientists have recently identified that is particuliarily harmful to humans.
> 
> The perspective I keep reminding people of is that in 2016 there were 3 million people who did of lower respiratory (influenza type) illness around the world.


The 19 is the year this strain was discovered, there are way more than 19 types of coronavirus. The name is because of the spikes on the surface, making it look like the corona of the sun when it has solar flares sticking out. 

All viruses mutate over time, as with all mutations they usually hinder reproduction rather than enhance it, but with millions of them in all animals mutating constantly every once in a while a mutation makes the mutated organism better. When that happens in a virus normally it's only bad for the animal it normally lives off of, but once in a great while it allows the virus to jump to a different animal, and that is especially bad since the new animal has never encountered anything like it in the past so has no immunity to it. Humans have been dealing with the 100 or so strains of the flu for thousands of years, so even if you are not immune to a strain you might get your ancesters all had it at some point and survived so your body knows how to fight it better than something no human has ever had before.

Genetic modeling shows this doesn't have signs of artificial modification, so unless that lab is way ahead of every other lab in the world it's safe to say this was a natural mutation. I'm guessing that lab doesn't have any standards for animal care like we do here, so conditions the animals were kept in were probably way more conducive for diseases to spread, grow, mutate. Not hard to imagine a room with bats dying off so the lab gets rid of them, and some worker takes the still living ones to sell instead of culling the entire lot. That's all assuming the bat came from the lab and was not wild caught.

If 3 million people die of flu and it has a death rate of 0.1%, multiply that by 10 for a disease that has a 1% death rate. If nothing was done this thing would be wiping out way more people than it is now.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm just tired of hearing lies from all of the people around the world who are supposed to be responsible for our health and well being. "Hey kids, put this lace hanky over your face and you can't possibly contract the Coronavirus!"  I doubt we'll ever learn the truth about how it started, but once "they" find a cure and people stop dying most people won't care.


You're right. I'm tired of seeing people in useless face masks, too. It takes something like a full-face respirator type mask with filters to prevent that tiny virus from getting to the lungs and eyes.

What's scary is that the "experts" have trained the populace to wear useless face masks, stay indoors that increases the concentration and likely transmission of the virus among the residents, and beg for a magical vaccine that would be the equivalent of curing the common cold. Ain't going to happen any time soon. The best thing to do is to encourage people to get outdoors. With the sunlight and ventilation on most days, you'd practically have to be french kissing someone to catch anything. Instead, law enforcement at some places is arresting people for being outdoors.

What I'm really afraid of is if this was a planned release of a bioweapon (which I've seen a lot of evidence for) then the next one may be more deadly (and the clairvoyant "experts" are already predicting a "resurgence") and the populace has already been trained to do the wrong things to lessen transmission.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

First off, the doctors are telling us to wear masks to protect each other, not ourselves. Even an N95 mask is not total protection, but it is enough to help first responders and doctors and nurses when used with a face shield. Nobody, even the scientists and doctors, knows everything about this virus. Hense, the name "NOVEL Coronavirus". The whole idea of staying home, wearing the masks, etc. is to slow the infection rate, and allow the doctors and hospitals time to take care of those who do fall ill with the virus. Think these things out, people, please! Your actions directly affect everyone around you.

Go build a model and relax! I have three Revell 1/144th scale Saturn Vs under construction at the moment...

Larry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> First off, the doctors are telling us to wear masks to protect each other, not ourselves.


Well, you know that and I know that but most people won't get it.

Furthermore, even knowing that from the beginning, I've learned recently that there is a limit to what wearing a mask for that purpose does. When they're changed frequently and worn for short periods of time in the operating room, they're helpful--not perfect but helpful.

Wearing one for a long time, however, results in viral/bacterial build-up on the mask and, with continued breathing, winds up pumping out about as much contaminant into the air as without a mask. Considering that people with breathing difficulties have actually died from wearing the masks, there's a problem there, too, to be considered. So yeah, it's a lot more complicated than most people realize.

But wearing a mask has a nice placebo effect--like washing hands (the virus is almost exclusively transmitted through the air--considered "direct contact" at less than six feet) and gives people a false sense of control over a situation they don't have anything approaching control over.

It comes down to what I told my father--if you're in a high risk category, you need to be careful of EVERY cold and flu. This one has proved to be not so deadly as first imagined but if you have other problems it can kill you, too. The thing to do is to avoid being around sick people and megadose some powdered vitamin C and take zinc and vitamin D every day. Most older folks suffer from mild scurvy symptoms so need it anyway.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We need to start ramping up the OB/GYN medical teams and equipment too! Hospitals think they were busy with Covid 19 just wait until December/January rolls around.

🐤🐥🦆and 🐝🐝🐝


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> We need to start ramping up the OB/GYN medical teams and equipment too! Hospitals think they were busy with Covid 19 just wait until December/January rolls around.
> 
> 🐤🐥🦆and 🐝🐝🐝


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

You're right!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep. It'll be the Baby Boomer, the Generation X/Y/Zer, the Millennial, and the Covid generations. 🤣


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yep. It'll be the Baby Boomer, the Generation X/Y/Zer, the Millennial, and the Covid generations. 🤣


 Y'all are killing me!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This explains the current mask situation pretty well:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Oh! I LOVE that one! I have it hanging on my refrigerator at home!

Perfessor - you are spot on!!

Larry


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not Moebius, but I emailed R2 today about the release date of the new Galileo shuttlecraft. I asked if the issues in China will delay it. Here is the resopnes:

"The Galileo shuttle kit is scheduled for a July 2020 release."

Thats just a month or two away. I hope they can make it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked Moebius today about the new 2001 kits.

here is the reply:

"We'll be getting them out as soon as we can, but who knows when now. Small 1/350 Discovery will be first out, and it's actually coming along pretty quick. Aries and Astronaught will be much longer."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some good thoughts here.
be well and safe


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> I asked Moebius today about the new 2001 kits.
> 
> here is the reply:
> 
> "We'll be getting them out as soon as we can, but who knows when now. Small 1/350 Discovery will be first out, and it's actually coming along pretty quick. Aries and Astronaught will be much longer."



Shame to hear those 2 will be much longer. Sounds like a year or two away (or more)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Could be. I would think that the astronaut and Aries would at least be well into 2021.

I had also emailed R2 about the Galileo shuttle and the said "July 2020" So that might not be delayed very much.


----------

